# 100 tallest 1940 vs 100 tallest in 2000



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

The 100 tallest buildings in the world in 1940:

http://www.ctbuh.org/Portals/0/Tallest/CTBUH_Tallest_1940.pdf

* All of them were in North America, almost 60 were in New York city alone.

The 100 tallest buildings in the world in 2000:

http://www.ctbuh.org/Portals/0/Tallest/CTBUH_Tallest_2000.pdf

* Only 6 buildings that were on the list 60 years before continue today.

And the 100 tallest buildings today (2008):

http://www.ctbuh.org/Portals/0/Tallest/CTBUH_TallestCompleted100.pdf

* Massive building boom in the 8 years between resulted in the largest volume of construction of highrises in history, dozens of buildings over 250 meters were completed. Between 2001 and 2008, 36 buildings over 260 meters were build!

* Of the 100 tallest, New York has only 8 now, compared to 60, 70 years earlier. Hong Kong surpassed New York in the tallest list and now has 10 of the 100 tallest.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

quite a difference 

and in 10-15 the top 100 will only consist of supertalls


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Hong Kong entered the 100 tallest list in 1980, with 1 building:

http://www.ctbuh.org/Portals/0/Tallest/CTBUH_Tallest_1980.pdf

In 1990 Hong Kong still had only 2 buildings:

http://www.ctbuh.org/Portals/0/Tallest/CTBUH_Tallest_1990.pdf

However, by 2000 hong kong had 5 buildings, New York had 13. Today Hong Kong has 10 buildings on the list and New York has 8.


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

and my country has still none! oops. we had a supertall during the 30's as the first skyscraper in asia was built here.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

a supertall in the 30's? which one is that??


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

ZZ-II said:


> a supertall in the 30's? which one is that??


*Chrysler Building* (_1930_, 319m) and *Empire State Building *(_1931_, 381m).


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

luci203 said:


> *Chrysler Building* (_1930_, 319m) and *Empire State Building *(_1931_, 381m).


In Asia man...


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

^^^ let me correct myself. first skyscraper in asia.


----------



## Streuth (Jul 4, 2007)

Very interesting

Here is a quick count of the number of buildings in the top 100 by city. I may have made some errors but the change is interesting

1940

```
New York	57
Chicago 	19
Pittsburgh 	4
Detroit 	3
Philadelphia 	2
Cincinnati 	2
Kansas City	2
Toronto 	1
Baton Rouge	1
Hartford 	1
Columbus 	1
Los Angeles	1
Baltimore 	1
Newark 		1
Oklahoma City	1
Cleveland 	1
Boston 		1
Seattle 	1
```

2000

```
New York	13
Chicago 	10
Kuala Lumpur	5
Hong Kong	4
Toronto 	4
Shenzhen 	4
Singapore 	4
Atlanta 	3
Dallas 		3
Dubai 		3
Tokyo 		3
Houston 	3
Melbourne 	3
Philadelphia 	3
Sydney 		2
Wuhan 		2
Shanghai 	2
Frankfurt 	2
Los Angeles	2
Pittsburgh 	1
Nagoya 		1
Moscow 		1
Minneapolis 	1
Riyadh 		1
Makati 		1
Yokohama 	1
Taipei 		1
Kaohsiung 	1
Jakarta 	1
Izumisano 	1
Indianapolis 	1
San Francisco	1
Seattle 	1
Guangzhou 	1
Osaka 		1
Seoul 		1
Perth 		1
Dalian 		1
Cleveland 	1
China Hong	1
Qingdao 	1
Charlotte 	1
Boston 		1
Bangkok 	1
```

2008

```
Dubai 		11
Hong Kong	10
Shanghai 	9
Chicago 	9
New York	8
Toronto 	3
Singapore 	3
Shenzhen 	3
Philadelphia 	3
Melbourne 	3
Kuala Lumpur	3
Houston 	3
Guangzhou 	3
Wuhan 		2
Dallas 		2
Riyadh 		2
Moscow 		2
Atlanta 	2
Los Angeles	2
Manama 		2
Yokohama 	1
Frankfurt 	1
Nanning 	1
Charlotte 	1
Doha 		1
Kaohsiung 	1
San Francisco	1
Seattle 	1
Seoul 		1
Center Shanghai	1
Gold Coast 	1
Cleveland 	1
Taipei 		1
Chongqing 	1
Bangkok 	1
```


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats incredible isnt it? I wonder how many will remain from today in 2030 with the current population growth.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

in 2000 Dubai had only 3 buildings...and now in 2008/2009 already 13 or maybe already more :nuts:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

ZZ-II said:


> in 2000 Dubai had only 3 buildings...and now in 2008/2009 already 13 or maybe already more :nuts:


Well, Shanghai in 2000: 2 buildings, 2008: 9 buildings

Anyway, the last 10 years were truly the Asian revolution in skyscrapers. In 2000, New York and Chicago were truly much ahead of other cities in number of very tall buildings, now they are becoming more distributed over the world. This also means why the 21th century will be the Asian century.

Also, interesting that in 1940, only North America had skyscrapers (note that the 100 top list pretty much represented all skyscrapers in the world, since the lowest in the list had 140 meters). The tallest in south america had only 120 meters in that time, the building is in Buenos Aires.


----------

